
Jawbone Raises $70M From JP Morgan - brk
http://techcrunch.com/2011/07/12/jawbone-raises-70m-from-jp-morgan-asset-management/
======
antidaily
My Jambox is the most impressive piece of tech I've purchased this year.
Smaller than I thought it would be, but plenty loud. If it was $99 instead of
$199, I could see it taking a small chunk out of the iphone/ipod docking
system market.

